# 700c Campy disk wheels?????



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

*700c Campy disc wheels?????*

I am working on a dirt road / winter road bike project and I need some disc wheels any one know of any? 135 rear spacing.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

You say you want a 700c disc brake wheel with Campagnolo freehub and 135mm spacing?
Maybe possible to build such on a DT hub.


----------



## RHankey (Sep 7, 2007)

Campy makes a very nice 500c disc wheel - the Ghibli ;-) Not sure why you'd want one for dirt roads or winter roads.


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

RHankey said:


> Campy makes a very nice 500c disc wheel - the Ghibli ;-) Not sure why you'd want one for dirt roads or winter roads.


Sorry I was talking about disc brakes.


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

kbwh said:


> You say you want a 700c disc brake wheel with Campagnolo freehub and 135mm spacing?
> Maybe possible to build such on a DT hub.


I have herd that if you put the campy freehub on a DT mountain hub it makes it 137 mm spacing.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Quite possible. I do not know if it's possible to shorten the nds to Get 135mm because of the disk. Campagnolo needs more space on the ds than SRAMano, that's right.


----------



## RHankey (Sep 7, 2007)

kbwh said:


> Quite possible. I do not know if it's possible to shorten the nds to Get 135mm because of the disk. Campagnolo needs more space on the ds than SRAMano, that's right.


2mm should pose no problem in stretching the stays to force a 137mm wheel into a frame set for 135mm. So long as you tighten down the QR, it should straighten the drive side drop out so the rear der is properly aligned. If this is to be permanent setup, I’d go the extra step of realigning the dropout for the 137mm hub.

I don't think you want to mess with non-drive side spacing of a disc brake wheel, else you could have issues aligning the brake calliper to the disc. I’m guessing the non-drive side spacer on most if not all disc brake hubs is non-adjustable unless you have access to a lathe to turn the spacer down to a smaller size.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

RHankey said:


> Campy makes a very nice 500c disc wheel - the Ghibli ;-) Not sure why you'd want one for dirt roads or winter roads.


Yo dawg, you should put a disc brake on a disc wheel and a 3.5" disc drive on yo bike!!!


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

RHankey said:


> 2mm should pose no problem in stretching the stays to force a 137mm wheel into a frame set for 135mm. So long as you tighten down the QR, it should straighten the drive side drop out so the rear der is properly aligned. If this is to be permanent setup, I’d go the extra step of realigning the dropout for the 137mm hub.
> 
> I don't think you want to mess with non-drive side spacing of a disc brake wheel, else you could have issues aligning the brake calliper to the disc. I’m guessing the non-drive side spacer on most if not all disc brake hubs is non-adjustable unless you have access to a lathe to turn the spacer down to a smaller size.


Yes I guess its possible to make it fit. We tried putting a cmapy freehub on the DT hub last night at my local shop and they confirmed it. The guy at the shop thought I might want to look in to getting the drive side spacer turned down by 2mm. Thats possible, I am also thinking about trying a cassette thats spaced for campy but made to fit a shimano freehub. The only reason I don't think thats the best option is availability.


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

Tumppi said:


> What about Fulcrum Red Metal or Power 29" wheels? Disc ready and easy to swap for Campagnolo free hub.


Are they? I will have to look in to that.


----------



## Tumppi (Sep 26, 2005)

What about Fulcrum Red Metal or Power 29" wheels? Disc ready and easy to swap for Campagnolo free hub.


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have looked into White Idustries in the past. They will space any of their hubs how ever you want them. At the time I was looking for a Campy rear wheel with odd spacing for an old tandem. They are quick to write back via email too.

White Industries


----------

